# Muzzleloader Bullet ?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Should Maxi Bullets and R-E-A-L Bullets shoot about the same?

big rockpile


----------



## Wis Bang (Feb 20, 2009)

The fun/chore of a muzzleloader is experementing to find out what works w/ your frontstuffer. My T/C renegade [54 cal] shoots patched round balls w/ 80 grn FFg to the same place as 435grn maxihunters w/ 100 grn FFg and I consider myself lucky that I found this out in only a season...it was my dad's flintlock and after PA decided we didn't have to use only patched round ball, he was using a 365 grn maxi hunter that T/C stopped selling and I don't have the time or place to mould them even though the mould is available.

Short answer is go to the range and try 'em...I had replaced the open sights w/ T/C's fiber optics and was experementing w/ the PRB while adjusting them and discovered that both combinations worked.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I'm shooting them in an Inline.It shoots Maxi Balls Great,but I can't find a Mold for a resonable price.R-E-A-L Bullet Mold is more resonable but I had to Buy it if they won't work.

I just use Patch and Ball in my .54Cal. they have always worked well for me.

big rockpile


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Well I'm shooting them in an Inline.It shoots Maxi Balls Great,but I can't find a Mold for a resonable price.R-E-A-L Bullet Mold is more resonable but I had to Buy it if they won't work.
> 
> I just use Patch and Ball in my .54Cal. they have always worked well for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

This is the group I'm getting with Maxi Balls.I'm Happy with it.The Maxi's and R-E-A-L's are just about the same weight.










big rockpile


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

I use the TC Shockwave in my ProHunter and I love them. I have tried a few other less expensive rounds, but I only shoot it a few times a year, its not like a conventional firearm that you shoot all the time round after round. My Pro hunter is my weapon of choice. I have shot deer, fox, woodchucks and its dead on. I think even walmart sells the Shockwave too. Love the muzzle loader stuff guys.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> This is the group I'm getting with Maxi Balls.I'm Happy with it.The Maxi's and R-E-A-L's are just about the same weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your not happy with the REAL's you can always go back.
Looks to me you have a good conbination going on now.

It's intresting that I seem to try stuff out, trying to "think myself" into the perfect combination, bullet, powder, etc.
BUT, at the moment of truth, actually loading it up and going hunting, waiting for the one "perfect shot", I tend to go back to my favorite combo.

Lots of factors come into play with ML's, so being close on bullet weights may/may not be factor.
Some others are: bullet types has a lot to do with barrel twist, patching ,type/thickness of patching/no patching, type of grease/no grease, powder load/powder type, etc, etc.

I see you use the "marker on a paper plate" target also............so do a lot of others I expect. Puts meaning on the term, MOPP ( min. of paper plate)


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

hunter63 said:


> If your not happy with the REAL's you can always go back.
> Looks to me you have a good conbination going on now.
> 
> It's intresting that I seem to try stuff out, trying to "think myself" into the perfect combination, bullet, powder, etc.
> ...


Well not so simple as going back.For the fact is I'mk wanting to Mold the Bullets and I can't find a Maxi Ball Mold at a resonable price but can find a R-E-A-L Bullet Mold.I just hate putting out money for something that won't work.

Just like I bought a bunch of Lead off the Internet that was suppose to be pure.When I got it I found it wasn't so I can't use it for Bullets.:Bawling:

big rockpile


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Lee has other mo;ds besides the R.E.A.L. type, I supose you have already covered that, so is old news.;
http://www.leeprecision.com/cgi/catalog/browse.cgi?1168371386.3645=/html/catalog/blackpow.html

I look up stuff on the Lee site, but buy my stuff from other places, as they tend to be about 1/3 higher form the factory.
I going to be looking my self, for a few molds:, .50 cal ML, 12ga slug, .357 wadcutters.
Lee generally comes with handles.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have been using 410gr flat points and 395 gr hollow point hornady great plains bullets with 90 gr FFg 777 i am right on at 50 yards and at 100 yards i see about 3-4 inches drop i have been thinking about lightening up to 250 gr r.e.a.l bullets what are you seeing for trajectory at a 100 yards

i should add i am a nef huntsman with 24 inch 1:48 twist barrel


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I love my maxiballs and mold them and the R.E.A.L bullet. I haven't shot the lee enough to comment 

too expensive for a maxiball mold? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bullet-Mold-for...in_0?hash=item20aced19de&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

tallpaul said:


> I love my maxiballs and mold them and the R.E.A.L bullet. I haven't shot the lee enough to comment
> 
> too expensive for a maxiball mold?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bullet-Mold-for...in_0?hash=item20aced19de&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


That is a Good price but I'm really looking for 45Cal.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey rock pile why don't you go to a muzzle loader site and ask around for some one with some reals your intrested in to try a few.
This site comes to mind first. *http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/black-powder* 
This one might even be your best bet finding some to try or even a used mold for a good price.
*http://castboolits.gunloads.com/cmps_index *

Peers to me shooters of front stuffers are a friendly helpful lot.

 Al


----------

